# Slow Cooker Recipies



## simonthepieman

Hi Chaps,

I got a slow cooker for Christmas. What are you fav recipes?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Load of chunky veg, tin of tomato, some garlic, chilli, paprika, herbs, veg stock, a bean or chickpea of your choice, salt and pepper.


----------



## Man Like What

IGotTekkers said:


> Load of chunky veg, tin of tomato, some garlic, chilli, paprika, herbs, veg stock, a bean or chickpea of your choice, salt and pepper.


No meat?

U gay bro?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Man Like What said:


> No meat?
> 
> U gay bro?


And nothing straight about flipping a cow on its back and sawing it's head off mate :no:


----------



## Man Like What

simonthepieman said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I got a slow cooker for Christmas. What are you fav recipes?


Here's a few of mine, I always add in some extra veg too:

Barbacoa Recipe | Gimme Some Oven

Healthy Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken | Slender Kitchen

The Midnight Baker: Slow Cooker Chicken Teryaki

Slow Cooker Sticky Ribs - Creole Contessa


----------



## Man Like What

IGotTekkers said:


> And nothing straight about flipping a cow on its back and sawing it's head off mate :no:


 :lol: I'm just playing.

Fair play if you can go veggie/vegan. I just enjoy eating meat too much I couldn't do it.


----------



## jay101

What I got tekkers said but a kilo of diced beef


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I got a slow cooker for Christmas. What are you fav recipes?


Today I've had BBQ beef brisket.

Brisket, paprika, mustard powder, newmans BBQ sauce and coke.

Low heat for 10 hours whilst out at work..... Home and shred it up. Eat it with whatever you fancy


----------



## RowRow

Any meat I mostly use beef skirt or ox cheeks

Ginger

Chilli

Soy

Beef stock

Flick on after the gym at 10pm and turn off at 8am when I go to work.


----------



## Frandeman

RowRow said:


> Any meat I mostly use beef skirt or ox cheeks
> 
> Ginger
> 
> Chilli
> 
> Soy
> 
> Beef stock
> 
> Flick on after the gym at 10pm and turn off at 8am when I go to work.


Here is a man that knows how too cook....sounds delicios

My kind of food


----------



## tuktuk

Search on 'The Protein Chef' on youtube, he has a couple on his channel. Done 1 so far which was really nice!


----------



## Sams

subbed


----------



## tuktuk

Doing this one tomorrow

Slow Cooked Sweet & Spicy CHICKEN Lentils Recipe &#8230;: Slow Cooked Sweet & Spicy CHICKEN Lentils Recipe (Cheap/Healthy) - YouTube


----------



## Mingster

Beef/Chicken stew and dumplings.


----------



## RowRow

Frandeman said:


> Here is a man that knows how too cook....sounds delicios
> 
> My kind of food


Before I got sick in November I'd just finished making a batch of pig cheeks braised in cider and apple. Ended up getting sick with a mother of a virus and had to bin it as it all went off before I could eat it again. Was heart broken


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

simonthepieman said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I got a slow cooker for Christmas. What are you fav recipes?


Looks like someone was a naughty boy last year then! Could be worse, could be coal or a dictionary I guess....


----------



## simonthepieman

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks like someone was a naughty boy last year then! Could be worse, could be coal or a dictionary I guess....


i'm delighted with it.

My stew last night was cheap as chips and delicious


----------



## Rykard

I love ours, chuck the stuff in before work and come home to a lovely nutritious meal


----------



## darrenx

i find the slow cooker seems to dry the chicken out too much


----------



## Frandeman

darrenx said:


> i find the slow cooker seems to dry the chicken out too much


You cook it too long,,, chicken will be cook in 20 min a slow temperature....

Beef pork lamb minimum 2 hours to be nice and tender....


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Mingster said:


> Beef/Chicken stew and dumplings.


ALLLLL DAY


----------



## Rykard

try a whole chicken in there for 8 hours, also make sure the top seals ok, we use parchment paper to get a better seal.


----------



## TommyBananas

Mingster said:


> Beef/Chicken stew and dumplings.


Oh man.. dumplings, not had them for years.. :wub:


----------



## Mingster

TommyBananas said:


> Oh man.. dumplings, not had them for years.. :wub:


I love dumplings. Even have them a couple of times a week while dieting


----------



## simonthepieman

Mingster said:


> I love dumplings. Even have them a couple of times a week while dieting


I went to make some then saw the ingredients.

Unfortunately I don't have the TDEE to fit them into my macros whilst cutting


----------



## spudsy

Baked spuds are awesome done in a slow cooker.


----------



## norcal1916

Any more good suggestions in here?


----------



## Sams

whole chickens are supposed to be really good


----------



## Little Jonny

Beef shin

Red pepper

Red onion

Paprika

Chilli

Garlic

Chopped Tomatoes

Parsley


----------



## simonthepieman

Dinner will be ready in 8 hours. Bring your tacos lads


----------



## RowRow

simonthepieman said:


> Dinner will be ready in 8 hours. Bring your tacos lads


Do you provide the sour cream?


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> Dinner will be ready in 8 hours. Bring your tacos lads


Not enough there for all of us mate, first come first served.....?


----------



## simonthepieman

RowRow said:


> Do you provide the sour cream?


Give me 5 mins and some porn and I'll improvise


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Not enough there for all of us mate, first come first served.....?


There's a kilo of beef. 3 portions tops


----------



## Asouf

3 sticks of celery into 1" pieces

3 carrots peeled and cut into 1" pieces

A whole chicken

2 garlic cloves crushed

2 bay leaves

plenty salt and black pepper

cover with water (add chicken oxo cube if you need to)

Slow cook for 8-12hrs

Remove chicken and pull skin off and feed to your dog (optional) then all the meat will fall off the bones, shred with 2 forks and place back in the veggy stock.. stir a few times until veg falls apart, remove bayleaves then eat....

Works very well with a cheap cut of beef brisket or gammon..


----------



## Sams

simonthepieman said:


> Dinner will be ready in 8 hours. Bring your tacos lads


Whats the ingredients / recipe mate?


----------



## simonthepieman

Sams said:


> Whats the ingredients / recipe mate?


Pretty much the top one from the list below. It was lovely. Even the missus went back for seconds.

My advice would be let the meat sit in the juices for 30 mins after shredding rather than 10



Man Like What said:


> Here's a few of mine, I always add in some extra veg too:
> 
> Barbacoa Recipe | Gimme Some Oven
> 
> Healthy Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken | Slender Kitchen
> 
> The Midnight Baker: Slow Cooker Chicken Teryaki
> 
> Slow Cooker Sticky Ribs - Creole Contessa


----------



## Dan94

Would you guys say its definitely worth getting one? Been toying with the idea for a while now


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Would you guys say its definitely worth getting one? Been toying with the idea for a while now


Go get one! £10 is nothing.

Joint of lamb in mine as we speak, with red wine, shallots and mushrooms


----------



## PLauGE

Dan94 said:


> Would you guys say its definitely worth getting one? Been toying with the idea for a while now


Defo worth the price. Cheap to run. Never had a bad meal from mine. Got three in the house xmas dinner was a doddle this year


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Go get one! £10 is nothing.
> 
> Joint of lamb in mine as we speak, with red wine, shallots and mushrooms


Didn't realise they were that cheap mate


----------



## PLauGE

6.5 litre is 20 quid. Does our family of 5, 15 quid or under for our 3.5 and 1.5


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Didn't realise they were that cheap mate


Buy Tesco SCSS12 3L Slow Cooker from our Slow Cookers range - Tesco.com


----------



## simonthepieman

mine was a christmas present, so the price was perfect :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo

I need to get mine back on the go. Problem is cleaning it afterwards. Mrs always does a **** job of it.


----------



## MrKev83

vtec_yo said:


> I need to get mine back on the go. Problem is cleaning it afterwards. Mrs always does a **** job of it.


Can't you line them with baking paper?


----------



## simonthepieman

vtec_yo said:


> I need to get mine back on the go. Problem is cleaning it afterwards. Mrs always does a **** job of it.


Do it straight after cooking. Literally takes seconds on mine.

If you are cook large chunks of meat, put chopped onions as a first layer and it will keep the joint of the bottom and prevent sticking etc


----------



## Rykard

i roll up 3/4 bits of foil and put the meat on those to keep it off the bottom .


----------



## simonthepieman

PS i have KG of cider pulled pork in the fridge at the moment.

delicious


----------

